# Crude 1858 Pint For Show & Tell



## Owen (Dec 8, 2013)

Ran into theis crude little jar and thought I would share.  Hope you enjoy...


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2013)

_The wrinkles in the jar can be felt on the outside..._


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2013)

The series of large bubbles are open to the inside...


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2013)

The bubbles go from the base to the shoulder... You can also see the very slight bit of green/blue irridescence the jar has...


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2013)

Then there is the bottom...


----------



## coreya (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice crude jar!![]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 8, 2013)

I like the ground lip.  Nice old jar.


----------



## zecritr (Dec 8, 2013)

very nice crude


----------



## deenodean (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice crude jar. That is one that past member georgeoj would like to have had !


----------



## sandchip (Dec 11, 2013)

Great example!


----------

